# 
,     .  .   :
1.      .
2.      (      ).
3.       (   ,       ,     ).
4.        (   ).
5.     . (    )
6.            (   ).

----------


## .

> 3.       (   ,       ,     ).


       ??

----------



----------


## .

??

----------

,    ??   ...  .

----------


## .

,    100 ..,     ..



> .
> 2.      (     ).


:
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...27&postcount=1



> 



http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...27&postcount=1



> (   ).


, ..    .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...27&postcount=1



> 


  ,     ..
 : 66(67) 51

----------

...  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## .

?
,       ...  ,    ,       :




> .
> 2.      (     ).


  1.   (, ),   ,    .
           ().             - .
    .
:
 62  90 
 90  68 
 90  41 -  / .
 62  62   .




> 


       ,    .
   -  .

:
 58  76    (  ).
 76  51   .

 91  58      / (.
 76  91      .
 51  76      .

----------

